# Sooo maaaaaaaaad



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

So had eggs in incubator for 2 weeks...and of course the freakin power goes out and ruins my eggs


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh man I'm so sorry! Is there no way that they will be able to survive? How long was the power out for?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That sucks!
I had my broody hen sitting on pheasant eggs due to hatch this weekend. Well yesterday she gave up or just didn't feel like it anymore and now won't sit them!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww I'm sorry. That really sucks


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

It must not be the week for chickens. We have lost the better part of 30 birds to a predator in the last week (a weezel, I think). Since we have started leaving our Gr. Pyr out in the barn overnight, we haven't lost a single one.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Jess, did this just happen today? If the temp in the incubator hasn't dropped too much, wrap a blanket around it & set it in the warmest spot you can find. Only problem is, if the power comes back on, it will get too hot in there very quickly. I hope it's not too late for your peeps. :sigh: 
I had that happen this year, but we have a generator. Power was out for 2 days, but between the generator & wrapping the incubator in a blanket (when generator wasn't running), we still got some chicks, just maybe a lower hatch rate.
If the power hasn't been out too long, the air temp of the 'bator may have dropped, but the internal temp of the eggs may not have dropped too much.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

It was out for 5 hours...a friend of mine told me that if the eggs were cold toss them..thankfully they weren't so my friend said to just let them be and maybe they will hatch ok....


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

This happened to my sister and she gave up and stuck the incubator, eggs and all, out in her shed. Like a week later her husband heard peeping and found several chicks. 
Morallease don't give up yet.
Maybe fowl in general are having a hard time. We have gotten lots of baby chicks with hen settings but lost a bunch too. I bought 7 guinea keats and moved them out of the brooder into a dog kennel. They were in there for four days and all was fine. I thought they were secure. Yesterday they all got out and we only found three of them. I was so distraught.
I am glad there is a place like this where we can commiserate with and/or encourage each other.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is sad....I am sorry....  :hug:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well I haven't given up yet...I'm just not getting my hopes up...they are still in incubator so we shall see...I will candle them in a day or two and see if they still are alive. 

Cross your fingers...they day wasn't all bad...we went goat shopping and brought home 12 precious goats. :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: :hi5:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

:leap: :hi5: Congrat's!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well next saturday should tell if the power going off hurt the eggs or not...hopefully some will hatch early so I know before then.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I will keep good thoughts for your little 'uns.


----------

